# The Perks AND Drawbacks of Dating You



## Blackknight72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Perks:

1) No bullshit(No mindgames, emotional drama, lying, subversive-double entendre manipulative crap.)
2) No cheating 
3) Low maintenance
4) Your tech issues are history

Drawbacks:

1) Close to zero emotional support.
2) Probably will only call/text you no more than once a day


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

I can cook, cuddle, fix things, and get rid of spiders (also baby squirrels that get inside). I'm also spacey and like to hide out at home all the time. Sunlight burns.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Perk: You're dating someone.
Drawback: It's me.


----------



## Lunatics (Jun 20, 2015)

What's with that 'i'm trying to sell myself' kind of thread, lol.

Sorry, didn't mean to offend. In any case, one cannot simply list a few things and claim that's the best/worst about them, what you despise about yourself might be ultimately attractive in other people's eyes and vice versa.

Right, enough ramble. To 'play' on topic:

+ open-minded
+ just

- overly sensitive 
- resentful


----------



## Blackknight72 (Jul 19, 2015)

Lunatics said:


> What's with that 'i'm trying to sell myself' kind of thread, lol.


Not interested in selling myself, I'm curious as to how others perceive themselves and which attributes they feel are the most/least valuable relationship-wise.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Perks:
1) Good looking and very fit
2) Fun in the sack
3) Will make sure you have a great time when partying
4) Honest and straightforward

Drawbacks:
1) Sensitive
2) At times insecure
3) Can be jealous
4) Part time crazy


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Perks:
-I am usually pretty chill I do not need very much emotional maintenance. 
-Kung Fu Grip 
-I like & give excellent BJs
-I can be very thoughtful 

Drawbacks:
-I tend to get complaints that I am distant or cold. 
-You do not want to piss me off-two can play at that game
-I am very occupied with my children & myself (thats not a bad thing, but its a drawback to dating me)
-I have hot & cold issues.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Drawbacks:

I can be extremely demanding and hold you to unrealistic standards. I can hurt your feelings without realizing it. I sometimes forget that I don't have to be a bitch about things to get my point across. I can be very dismissive of you and your feelings. I will display anger in front of you before I will ever display a sense of pain. 

Perks:

I am extremely supportive of your individualism and your need for privacy. I laugh about pretty much everything. I might not find the humor in things right away, but I do eventually lighten up. I'm open-minded, I will never cheat, and I'm constantly working to better myself. I have gotten really good about apologizing when I fuck up or when I've caught myself being rude, distant, dismissive, and inconsiderate. I try to be encouraging.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

Perks


You get a great fishing buddy 

If you ever find a dead animal, I can clean and degrease the bones for you

I’m left-handed

If you have a deep-seated desire to feel needed, you’ll be happy to know that I’m extraordinarily good at getting stuck in fences, cabinets, windows, trees, etc
 Drawbacks


I usually end up falling in the water and scaring the shit out of all the fish

Your friends and family will probably stop calling/visiting 

Not right-handed

I tend to bite when startled


----------



## a peach (May 21, 2015)

+ Access to booty at all times.
+ Will forever tell you how amazing you are.
+ Carries skittles in purse everywhere.

- Cries a lot and can't fall asleep alone.
- Is effing crazy, 0/5 would not recommend.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sure intense, insatiable clinginess/neediness is very attractive to some individuals... and their mental issues will likely pale in comparison, which should in theory boost their self-esteem, yes?

Difficulty Level: Ungodly HardMode


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Perks: The most attentive and affectionate boyfriend you will ever have

Drawbacks: If you leave me, I will murder everyone you love


----------



## C47 (Sep 30, 2014)

perks: i will eat ur leftovers
cons: no leftovers

i am a living, breathing garbage can. don't date me


----------



## alexxela (Sep 16, 2015)

Perks : Emotionally Supportive, Caring
Know it all & Love to experiment 
Dependable & Faithful

Drawbacks : Not at all bothered by materialism (Not someone who will build a fortune).
bit of Narcissist. 
Cant tolerate people who dont take advice and keep moaning.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

perks
your desperate, blind and have the I.Q. of a autistic banana 
draw backs
it's me you chose
you poor pathetic stupid bastard


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

Iipstain said:


> *+ Access to booty at all times.*
> + Will forever tell you how amazing you are.
> + Carries skittles in purse everywhere.
> 
> ...


You are the perfect woman


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Perks:

1) Open-minded.
2) A sexual chameleon (I'd be into what you are into lol) 
3) A great friend and super loyal.
4) Very bubbly with people I'm close to for the most part.
5) Full emotional support.
6) Will never find anyone hot or sexy. Zero chance of having sex with anyone else.
7) Get a new fetish every few months.
8) Prepare to be dominated!!

Drawbacks:

1) Self-absorbed.
2) Spoiled.
3) Will never find YOU hot or sexy.
4) have my aloof moments.
5) Prepare to be dominated!!
6) I don't "date" or get into your regular "romantic relationships". I will make my own rules.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Perks:
1. Loyal and supportive
2. Hot, smart and modest
3. Funny
4. Adaptable to people
5. Not judgmental
6. Collected and open-minded

Drawbacks:
1. May seem emotionless at times.
2. Hates any kind of drama.
3. Career has high priority.
4. Needs an animal companion.
5. Dominant.
6. Isn't going to take any shit and doesn't believe in second chances.


----------



## Blackknight72 (Jul 19, 2015)

alexxela said:


> Drawbacks : Not at all bothered by materialism


interesting, i've seen women place this on their list of perks. guess it doesn't work if you're a guy :laughing:


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul (Sep 7, 2015)

Perks: 
- No cheating
- No mindfuck 
- No clinging
- Lots of sex (the fun, experimenting kind)
- Low maintenance
- You might find me funny (some people do)

Drawbacks: 
- Very little emotional support
- Will need a physical break from you at least once a week (sorry, nothing personal)
- I have a dark, sarcastic, kinda hateful side that will probably scare the shit out of you once you see it
- Will not have your baby (sorry, again: nothing personal)
- I'm a horrible cook


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

Blackknight72 said:


> i saw it too but thought, "nah she probably doesn't like fishing. must be seeing things. "
> 
> that apophenia


I love fishing. 

And yeah, I sometimes creep people out when that happens.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Drawbacks: 
Wont trust you (probably)
Doesnt want to talk to you about random things 
Unreliable mood
Can't cook
Might consider you an enemy 

Perks:
Best sex ever
Will try to make you laugh all the time
Will clean/workout regularly 
Will ultimately fight to keep you despite not trusting you and despite my negative moods
Down for anything 
Will be rich one day soon 
Can get through anything 
Broad interests (but meaningful too)

Basically that's what you get when you don't put anything in. Obviously you can build trust, teach me to cook, and get through my periods of depression if you are patient and willing to fight for me. If not then you get the above.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

AwkwardShorty said:


> You monster. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's just say I've never met an alpaca I didn't like, also speaking of bitches loving alpacas:
"I gave that birch some light, birches love light."


----------



## crb (Sep 18, 2015)

Perks:

Fun/optimistic 
Creative
Adventurous/spontaneous
Loving/affectionate
Laid back and drama free

Draw Backs:

Unorganized
Can't plan anything or keep to a schedule 
Messy
In my head a lot/dreamer
Easily distracted 
Takes a loooong time to warm up to someone romantically


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Perks:
-Intelligent
-High empathy, understanding and nonjudgmental
-Reasonable and objective
-Not easily upset
-Loyal to those I respect
-Doesn't shy away from conflict or confrontation
-Honest

Drawbacks:
-Lazy and low energy
-Doesn't talk much
-Doesn't do much
-Few interests


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Drawbacks - I'm hard to please.

Perks - I'm easy to not please.



I want to see signatures now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Lunatics said:


> What's with that 'i'm trying to sell myself' kind of thread, lol.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to offend. In any case, one cannot simply list a few things and claim that's the best/worst about them, what you despise about yourself might be ultimately attractive in other people's eyes and vice versa.
> 
> ...


"overly sensitive" - Would you then cry the entire time being with a guy treating you like Gordon Ramsay treat these people? I think I would laugh with my personality.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

*Perks*

- I can't stay mad at anyone for longer than a few hours, tops. You wouldn't have to worry about silent treatment or long drawn out fights. I'll apologize first.

- I give professional massages and I was once told that it makes sense that I have a job where I would make people feel good because I'm good at it in other ways ;P

- I'm good at finding the humor in most situations, and I've lost a lot of what used to be a more controlling nature. I can go with the flow so long as I get credit for it and you don't take advantage of that.

- I'll look good on your arm. I have decent genes on both sides.

- I'm super picky, so you would get to feel special and chosen. (Congratulations! You're dating me! Lol. ...hopefully you would feel that way about it though).

- I'm super loyal to the point of being borderline Stockholm Syndrome. This might also be a drawback. You might have to help me set boundaries with people and situations I see as being better than they are. Unless you get off on the thrill of pushing boundaries and perceptions of reality too. Then, I would be an excellent partner in crime as a perk. The ride or die Bonnie to your Clyde.

- You can leave me alone at social functions and I can hold my own and make friends.

- When I'm in a normal, healthy state I actually really enjoy cleaning an area top to bottom, and frequently. I enjoy decorating too. I can stage any space and I know all things feng shui.

- If we ever made babies I have a lot of experience with kids. I've nannied for a number of families, and for a couple of newborns. Hardcore car seats in my car toting, cleaning, cooking, diaper changing, boo boo kissing experience.

- I know how to dress myself. Drawback - I don't always do it. I go through stages that I refer to as "homeless mad scientist mode." I recently wore two different flats out to a quick lunch because I didn't have time to find their matches.

- I'll likely take up your hobbies as my own and genuinely become interested in them. Drawback - I'm not a big activities person myself. When left to my own devices I can be a couch potato. I can stare at the wall and lose hours. Perk - I always find a way to motivate myself back out of these places. 

- I know all kinds of alternative treatment options for a variety of maladies. I could be your weirdo health advisor. Just yesterday I was having a conversation about the benefits of flying squirrel poop for menstrual pain with my cousin who's an acupuncturist and herbalist. I've been told that if I were a Spice Girl, I'd be Mystical Spice. I would be your resident dream interpreter too. The focus is vitality. I frequently get told I look young for my age.

- I'm basically a born again virgin now despite my partner count (which isn't too high). I'm woefully undersexed. 

- I'm resourceful and I'd be a good partner in the zombie apocalypse. I've survived hardcore camping trips with a smile on my face while getting beat up. I can be diplomatic too.

- Animals like me.

*Drawbacks*

- I'm just as bad as the stereotypical guy when it comes to (not) taking pictures, (not) setting doctors visits, ordering pizza and beer at 2 am, disappearing to a (wo)man cave, ditching life for videogames or Netflix, saying inappropriate things, etc. I'm not your girl if you need someone to make sure you're making dentist appointments and wishing people happy birthday on FB and watching your cholesterol. I expect you to know how to take care of those things yourself, or to at least have a personal philosophy of some kind about them. 

- I might have a flair for the dramatic.

- I'm a geek from a family of geeks. My mom will buy you gifts like Lego's and Hogwarts pajamas based on the results of the Pottermore sorting hat test that she will make you take. You may have questions about how your age and manliness are perceived. My sister, mom and I have a talent for turning the hardest of asses into giggling little school girls. My dad owns a three wolf moon shirt. I've been referred to as "a super nerd who's always doing nerd shit" by a dude in the past.

- My musical taste could best be described as out of the loop Midwestern grandmother. I listen to easy listening radio stations playing hits from the 80s, 90s and today, and Irish rock bands I discovered at Renaissance festivals.

- I don't really cook and my dietary needs can be a pain. I've been a vegetarian for about nine years, and I've tried every diet or cleanse out there. Perk - I won't make you do them with me though. I've long since shed my gluten free vegan pretention. Additional perk - I've got an adventurous palette. I'm down to try the ethnic restaurant or the spicy menu option or the novel dining experience.

- I will want to know everything about you. How you spent your eighth birthday, your first celebrity crush, the story behind your favorite jersey, who your date for prom was. I'll remember it all and we'll have inside jokes. Drawback - I won't be able to hate you because of it, ever. If you need that as a way to move on if it doesn't work out, then I won't be capable of participating in that whole contest.

- I will want to have serious conversations about conspiracy theories, aliens, past lives of Elvish descendants, Jesus's sexuality, witchcraft and wizardry, and the fate of Hitler's soul. I will get extremely agitated if you routinely shoot them down.

- I don't have a "safe" record, and it's peppered with what a lot of people would consider red flags. I've dealt with felony theft, stalking, murder, unemployment, a nervous breakdown resulting in an ER trip and psychiatric review, eating disorders, serious failed relationships, substance use (not abuse), etc. You're gonna have to follow your own intuitive GPS for reassurance of security in building trust. Perk - I learn quickly from my mistakes and I've gotten past some of what follows people around for a lifetime.

- I'm a little bit spoiled. I'm still on my parent's cell phone plan and what not.

- I need to tone up and I don't work out as much as I should. Luckily, I gain weight like a Kardashian and I maintain feminine proportions and just get kind of thick. And I always maintain minor ab lines.

- I don't have a stable career or income right now. My credit's not fantastic. I'm in a transitory state trying to set myself up. Perk - I do know how to maintain a budget when I have to and advance professionally. And I interview well. Conducting interviews used to be my job.

- I advocate for the eat, drink and be merry philosophy. Life's short and it should be a celebration. I see nothing wrong with wine on week nights. I'm not very materialistic, and the majority of my money goes towards my "merry making" fund. I'm not sure if this is a drawback or a perk, actually. I'm responsible for the most part at this point in my life, though, but I see responsibility as relative and situational too. Ever changing prioritization. I think I perceive time differently than a lot of people, and I do mix business with pleasure. My life can seem to be in shambles one minute, and then the next everything comes together. I'm regimented in an idiosyncratic way, and I'm guilty of "releasing to the universe." Luckily, it comes through with the proper navigation


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Veggie said:


> *Perks*
> 
> - I can't stay mad at anyone for longer than a few hours, tops. You wouldn't have to worry about silent treatment or long drawn out fights. I'll apologize first.
> 
> ...


nice post. too bad you don't do long distance relationships


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

@Veggie and you write too much. Way too much.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

apa said:


> nice post. too bad you don't do long distance relationships


She's on my coast fool, she's all mine.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> @_Veggie_ and you write too much. Way too much.



Back off Deacon Frost, she belongs to Blade.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

IDontThinkSo said:


> @Veggie and you write too much. Way too much.


As a perk? Agreed 

You took notice at least. Better than skimming over the typical and expected response. (#Cool).

I use these threads as serious exercises in self exploration and manifestation.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

John X said:


> Back off Deacon Frost, she belongs to Blade.


I belong to Blade?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Death Precedes said:


> Perk: You're dating someone.
> Drawback: It's me.


laughing. so. hard.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Perks: I'm an anti-feminist female


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Perks:
+I come with a weaving studio
+can spin, weave or knit you blankets, socks, sweaters and bath towels
+can cook an array of traditional Sephardic cuisine that will make your mouth water
+ I own lots of guns. We can go shooting together
+my thighs are like two albino camels riding you until dawn: ecstasy will escape your lips as you groan my middle name.

Drawbacks:
-I'm Jewish. 
-I come with a weaving studio
-will spin and knit you a sweater and force you to wear it
-can cook but won't
-I own lots of guns. You can draw your own conclusions of how this story ends should you annoy me. 
-my thighs are like two albino camels riding you until dawn: ecstasy will escape your lips as you groan my middle name


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Perks:
> +I come with a weaving studio
> +can spin, weave or knit you blankets, socks, sweaters and bath towels
> +can cook an array of traditional Sephardic cuisine that will make your mouth water
> ...


Why is a camel riding me? That's kind of backwards...


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Veggie said:


> I belong to Blade?


That is correct.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

John X said:


> Back off Deacon Frost, she belongs to Blade.


well this thread hasn't gotten kinky...


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Drawbacks
-I might forget about you
-Not good with the empathy thing
-I won't put myself in a relationship with you on Facebook

Advantages
-I'm an adventure
-Quick with problem solving and solutions
-Attentive in the sack


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

sweetraglansweater said:


> well this thread hasn't gotten kinky...


Show me your guns; I'll show you my sword.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

John X said:


> That is correct.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Perks
- supportive, empathetic, great listener
- quiet, dont like gossip or mindless chit chat
- been noted as extremely patient, kind and understanding (as compared to "most women")
- stylish, thin and shapely, well-groomed with a generally considered pretty face (possible con for those who like plain janes or are chubby chasers)
- verbally and physically affectionate, once close to you
- lots of passion and intensity
- creative and artistic, and have been called highly original and individualistic (con for some)
- relatively smart in an academic way and possessing depth and insight
- very honest, genuine, sincere, etc
- lots of moral integrity, developed values and spirituallity, a strong sense of self
- open to novelty, very easygoing and flexible, relaxed, not judgey over petty stuff
- somewhat refined tastes, not vulgar (could be con for some)
- witty and silly when in the mood, can be subversive and candid (well _I_ think it is delightful!)
- cook well, make spaces feel inviting and beautiful, and pull my own weight in basic life functionality
- dont stress a lot, not a worrier
- accept people for who they are, generally dont try to change people (although I may nudge towards an apparent potential)
- articulate in writing (see cons), a good teacher, can be persuasive and eloquent in speech _at times_

Cons
- artistic temperament, aka bouts of moodiness and orneriness, can have a melancholy/cynical outlook at times, like some dark things, have been called "cantankerous", but am more moderate with age
- argumentative at times, enjoy debate or like to go on philosophical rants, can be a know-it-all because I read excessively and intuitely know everything else  (a plus for the right person)
- socially oblivious at times, walk to the beat of my own drum which may inadvertently offend some
- like luxuries and indulgences like fashion and quality food, which I buy myself, but some may think this is high maintenance
- bad at time management, money management, and space management (ie Im late and messy and broke)
- may seem flaky due to the above....not good at estimating what I can do in a time frame or the details of pulling something off, so I may end up backing out or realizing I cannot pull it off....may also explore a possibility and then decide it is not for me, which can look like indecisiveness 
- indecisive in everyday matters (ie what to eat)
- too brainy/bookish for approx 90% of people
- long bouts of being quiet, absent-minded or just plain absent that can leave people feeling insignificant and ignored
- really into spirituality, religion, altruism, etc, which may be too "zealous" for some (possible pro for a select few)
- do not like TV or a lot of common hobbies, but will participate to be with people I care for, but I still get the "snob" tag
- difficult to read....people rarely can discern accurately what is going on with me internally
- can seem cool/aloof/very serious initially, and generally am not gushy or openly sentimental except in certain moods (I dont wear my heart on my sleeve....I will joke that "my heart is too big to fit on my sleeve"  ) 
- what is important to me and my perspective can be hard to grasp for many...not everyone understands me when speaking about deeper stuff (see pros about writing)
- tend to ignore little rules and procedures....quietly test boundaries


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Veggie said:


>



Damon answers to me. You seem to be the only one unaware of this truth.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

John X said:


> Damon answers to me. You seem to be the only one unaware of this truth.


:shocked:

Damon answers to Damon.

I'm pretty sure Ian Somerholder is my animus, he just doesn't know it. (Or does he? )

If I'm owned by the vampiric, I'm taken


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Perks:
> -I am usually pretty chill I do not need very much emotional maintenance.
> -Kung Fu Grip
> -I like & give excellent BJs
> ...


Kung fu grip and BJs, scary combination


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

positives/perks

-dutch ovens

negatives

-dutch ovens


----------



## alexxela (Sep 16, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> positives/perks
> 
> -dutch ovens
> 
> ...


How dare you insult the equipment that bring joys of Almost owning an oven to people's lives!


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

alexxela said:


> How dare you insult the equipment that bring joys of Almost owning an oven to people's lives!


lol. do you know what a dutch oven is sir?

I thinks you do, me thinks thy does...teeheeheehee
(runs away with your babies)


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

*pros*
attractive enough that your friends will think you have game
high libido
mastered the art of sucking deek
affectionate, sweet, plays well with others
at least somewhat intelligent
makes good jokes sometimes
cute mannerisms/catchphrases
will think you are super adorable even if you are, by objective standards, unattractive

*cons*
not attractive enough that your friends will think you're a god
actually insane
no seriously
batshit crazy
mind games will be played and i will win
did i mention i'm crazy?
makes zero sense when ranting
still can't play the piano


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> @Veggie and you write too much. Way too much.


Some people actually have something to say, unlike you. Wahwah

What are you even doing on a forum, if you don't like people who actually "write".


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

I am thinking about participating in this thread. But I got one little issue. I don't know what will be seen as perks and drawbacks, since it heavily depends on what person that judges it.

Being vegan for 1 person is an extremely attractive and positive thing. For another it is nearly seen as stupidity and annoying as fuck that you can't enjoy a piece of bacon together.

Also to some people wild, crazy, and dirty sex is considered godlike (as in sadomasochistic), while to others it is too much, and nearly disgusting.

How do you decide?


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Perks:

- Financially stable, driven, accomplished. I have a Roth IRA, 401K, savings, stocks, bonds, cash savings, a paid off Mercedes, and a house in my name and I'm still in my 20's
- Extremely competent, responsible, and loyal. You can count on me to get things done and done well. I don't cheat, ever
- Someone you can be proud to be with and take home to mom. I'm fairly good-looking, I dress well, I graduated from elite universities, and I have enough charisma to buoy me in social situations
- Fearless. A shoulder to cry on, a rock to lean on, can get through any tough issues without flinching
- Funny
- Clean
- 50 Shades good

Drawbacks:

- My career comes first. You never will, and that's just a fact. My job forces me to travel 4-5 days per week
- Little emotional support and impatience for all things drama-related. Just don't
- Dominant. Will get my way most of the time unless you can logically refute my ideas
- Blunt. I'm more concerned with being correct than nice and it shows
- No tolerance for incompetence/irresponsibility. I have dropped girlfriends on the spot because of this
- Can't cook anything except one dish (in my defense, it's a good dish)
- Refuses to clean bathrooms
- 50 Shades bad


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Handsome Jack said:


> Perks:
> 
> - Financially stable, driven, accomplished. I have a Roth IRA, 401K, savings, stocks, bonds, cash savings, a paid off Mercedes, and a house in my name and I'm still in my 20's.
> - Extremely competent, responsible, and loyal. You can count on me to get things done and done well. I don't cheat, ever.
> ...


You're a cool character. Not like everyone else


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

apa said:


> Some people actually have something to say, unlike you. Wahwah
> 
> What are you even doing on a forum, if you don't like people who actually "write".


Much shorter. Keep improving. I'll end up reading your crap.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Much shorter. Keep improving. I'll end up reading your crap.


I don't think anyone cares about if you read their shit or not.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Pros: 
-sometimes I'm funny. 
-intelligent 
-will decorate your house
-I give great back rubs 
-I like touching butts
-enjoys doing new things 
-very easygoing, will always let you choose where to go.

Cons: 
-can't really cook
-can't clean either
-very messy
-forgetful
-apathetic
-too independent 
-dislikes owning any pets other than a cat
-too anxious


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Handsome Jack said:


> Perks:
> 
> - Financially stable, driven, accomplished. I have a Roth IRA, 401K, savings, stocks, bonds, cash savings, a paid off Mercedes, and a house in my name and I'm still in my 20's
> - Extremely competent, responsible, and loyal. You can count on me to get things done and done well. I don't cheat, ever
> ...


Jesus, I hope this is satire.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Handsome Jack said:


> The house was bought by my brother and I for our parents due to my father suffering from mental illness (PPD) and being unable to work. My mother has a high school education and a very limited grasp of English so jobs available to her are limited to manual labor (she works in food service). I live in Los Angeles for work, my parents live in Nevada.
> 
> Reference my post in this thread, third paragraph: http://personalitycafe.com/entj-forum-executives/597978-ask-entj-question-58.html
> 
> Please continue with the questions. I welcome them.


I'm sure. You're a regular model citizen.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Agni of the Wands said:


> I'm sure. You're a regular model citizen.


Not at all. But I always do right by my family. Thanks for your questions, Agni!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Handsome Jack said:


> Perks:
> 
> - Financially stable, driven, accomplished. I have a Roth IRA, 401K, savings, stocks, bonds, cash savings, a paid off Mercedes, and a house in my name and I'm still in my 20's
> - Extremely competent, responsible, and loyal. You can count on me to get things done and done well. I don't cheat, ever
> ...


The most ENTJ descriptions ever.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

*Perks!

*I am ridiculously intelligent and a critical and independent thinker. You can have a good discussion with me about literally any topic and expect it to be a stimulating one.

I'm poised to be extremely successful financially. 

I'm competent and a very diligent worker. You can always rely on me to get something done, _and_ get it done perfectly, even if it means I have to compromise on my sleep/health. (I don't overwork myself, but I recognize when a task is more important than I am, at the moment)

I'm very nurturing, passionate and romantic, and I love spending time with my partner and making them happy.

I'm very trustworthy and loyal. I will always back my partner up and be there when they're down. I don't cheat.

I'm very creative and I got a really good sense of aesthetics. Our place together will always look like a fucking palace.

I'm very clean and I like an organized space and schedule. lol. Absolutely no messes or unfixable mishaps with me.

I will assert my needs and space, and I will not hesitate to call someone (even if it's my partner) out on their shit. The only doormat in this relationship is the one outside the door.

I'm very empathetic, open-minded, and non-judgmental. I don't hold polarized or discriminatory views of any kind.

I'm intense, resilient and got a fuckton of integrity. I don't lie to myself or others, and I will emerge stronger out of any kind of shit I go through.

*Drawbacks 

*I'm a very emotional person, and it can result in a lot of crying and instability. I don't like feeling restricted in my emotional expression either so if you do that, I can get very upset. I need a lot of support and patience.

I don't always have a fantastic opinion of myself. Sometimes I can downright loathe myself and feel inferior.

I'm very anxious and tend to assume the worst of a situation. I can be pessimistic and I'm certainly not the "bright side" kinda girl.

I'm not hilarious or charismatic. Neither am I adventurous.

It's very difficult to motivate or reason with me when I'm upset/when I've given up.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Perks:
- Intelligent
- Low-maintenance
- I don't need much in terms of emotional support
- Can keep up in interesting conversations
- Generally very patient, unless you're mindblowingly stupid
- Quick learner; if something needs to be fixed, I'll learn how to fix it, and then fix it
(except anything that requires programming knowledge)
- I'm an engineering major. If I end up with a decent GPA and experience then I can be financially stable.
- Lightning-quick wit means that I can humor you pretty well
- Not afraid of conventional things (spiders, mice, etc.) so if something needs to be caught, then I'll catch it
- Open-minded in most things
- Can be adventurous at times
- I don't blabber on about irrelevant things

Drawbacks:
- Can have the social aptitude of a dead sea slug
- Not very good at emotional support
- Need space and time to myself
- Plenty of latent anger (which I'm generally very good at restraining) 
- Room may end up very messy
- GPA is shit so far, so future is uncertain
- Lightning-quick wit means that I can be very argumentative
- Emotionally distant
- Can't program and do software things. So if your computer is busted, then you're out of luck.
- Some of my occasional adventures have the potential to kill me
- I'm naturally snarky, blunt, and sarcastic
- I have a tendency to disappear. For conventional things, like getting lunch or groceries, I don't tell people where I'm going and I'm generally very quiet about leaving. So I have developed a reputation for simply vanishing for a period of time.
- I don't talk much
- I think small talk is a waste of my time


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

i cant play the piano said:


> yes


Slight regulation, with slight domination but only on an instinctual level, and with the expectation that the male will intuitively know when to apply these methods. Not something to practice on a regular basis though, and it is to be done in such a way as not to compromise your intellectual & emotional independence. Or rather, the independence you want the male to believe you have. 

Regulating attention is already a form of compromise in regards to emotional independence. So to be alright with that would mean you are alright with some form of control from the opposite sex. Understanding the degree of control in each aspect of the relationship is the true equation. You will need a man who loves a constant challenge and problem to solve. Who constantly enjoys improvisation and is not afraid to calmly put you right; when it is necessary and within justification. 

And also to lay the pipe down exceptionally and with great passion.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

apa said:


> I don't think anyone cares about if you read their shit or not.


Good, it's even shorter. But I'm still ahead.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

@Night Huntress



> I am ridiculously intelligent and a critical and independent thinker. You can have a good discussion with me about literally any topic and expect it to be a stimulating one.


We need to have a skype conversation at one point, so I can see if this is true.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Veggie said:


> - I'm a geek from a family of geeks. My mom will buy you gifts like Lego's and Hogwarts pajamas based on the results of the Pottermore sorting hat test that she will make you take.


As an engineer, I would be fine with getting Lego gifts.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> It's very difficult to motivate or reason with me when I'm upset/when I've given up.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> As an engineer, I would be fine with getting Lego gifts.


She would curl you right up into her heart then 

My parent's basement looks like the basement from The Lego Movie, only more extravagant, and my mom did it first. It's been like that since I was in high school. At least she keeps her Lego lands confined to the basement though. We've had talks about the appropriateness of displaying them as the first thing you see in the living room. She'd build while watching her DVR shows after work. It soothes her apparently. Some people do yoga, and some Lego...


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Veggie said:


> She would curl you right up into her heart then
> 
> My parent's basement looks like the basement from The Lego Movie, only more extravagant, and my mom did it first. It's been like that since I was in high school. At least she keeps her Lego lands confined to the basement though. We've had talks about the appropriateness of displaying them as the first thing you see in the living room. She'd build while watching her DVR shows after work. It soothes her apparently. Some people do yoga, and some Lego...


So we gonna Netflix and chill soon? :wink:

One of my roommates brought a box of Lego's into our apartment, and it sits in the living room to this day. The first week here, we had some people over, including his girlfriend, and while everybody else was socializing we were just tinkering with the Lego's (he's also an engineer).


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

apa said:


> @_Night Huntress_
> 
> We need to have a skype conversation at one point, so I can see if this is true.


Whatchu gonna do if it is



LostFavor said:


>


Ohh, you're a brave one. :ninja:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

@Night Huntress



> Whatchu gonna do if it is


Life goes on as normally as ever.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

FakeLefty said:


> So we gonna Netflix and chill soon? :wink:


I would officially enter puma territory if we did. LOL. 

Though I've been considering trying that on. \o/



FakeLefty said:


> One of my roommates brought a box of Lego's into our apartment, and it sits in the living room to this day. The first week here, we had some people over, including his girlfriend, and while everybody else was socializing we were just tinkering with the Lego's (he's also an engineer).


Yea, I mess with her worlds too. Lol. I create scandalous scenes and illicit affairs with the little people. Sneak style to be discovered.

Another drawback to dating me is that I might be an overgrown ten year old.

One of my best guy friends held one of her characters hostage once. He'd call the house disguising his voice and have the little guy in the background screaming "halp!"

I might have a bunch of stoners for friends too.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Veggie said:


> I would officially enter puma territory if we did. LOL.
> 
> Though I've been considering trying that on. \o/


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

roud:


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

Decided to attempt a serious list after initially not sure what to write. 

*Home *

+Love washing dishes (something about returning them to their former glory is satisfying)
+I do laundry
+Cook modestly 
+I make my own meals
+I'll make yours too if you wish

-Don't know elaborate dishes to cook (but open to learn!)
-I tend to make the house tidy when I 'feel' like it (i.e. if it needs dusting, the windows need scrubbing, the toaster tray needs to be emptied, mopping all the floors, etc)

*Appearance*

+Shower daily and keep hair combed
+Semi-attractive (Well, I don't think I look stunning but also don't think I look ugly.
Average?)
+Triracial (Asian, Black, and White)

-Super skinny that my arms look freakish 
-Around strangers, they often think I look 5 years younger

*Social*

+Loves to go out to places and whatever activities that come along with it
+Tend to get along with anyone
+Large crowds don't really bother me

-Too many acquaintances (aka, I'm terrible with keeping contact with friends to the point we often become distance)
-Lack street smarts

*Misc*

+Has a job
+Lots of experience of taking care of family 
+Extreme amounts of patience 

-No clue of what to do in my life
-Hobbies fade in and out
-No dating experience
-Tend to not give myself enough credit
-In that loop of "Need to continue improving myself" 
-Don't own a car, let alone drive
-Still live with parents/siblings
-Work as a restaurant server 
-I help foot the bills and groceries for the family, little kept for myself
-Will drop you like a fly if you can't be a friendly presence within my family
-Not in any form of secondary education, yet. 
-Horrible multitasking

Interesting exercise. From my list, since the con's outweigh the pro's, it is the key reason why I avoid the dating scene. Do I yearn for that special someone? Sure do! Best not to make haste with such thing though in my current state of mind.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

FakeLefty said:


>


My goodness..


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> Ohh, you're a brave one. :ninja:


That's my middle name, is brave.

Then my second middle name is ohshitwhatthefuckwasIthinking.

And my last name is goddammitall.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel like anything I write could be a perk or a drawback :/


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

John X said:


> Slight regulation, with slight domination but only on an instinctual level, and with the expectation that the male will intuitively know when to apply these methods. Not something to practice on a regular basis though, and it is to be done in such a way as not to compromise your intellectual & emotional independence. Or rather, the independence you want the male to believe you have.
> 
> Regulating attention is already a form of compromise in regards to emotional independence. So to be alright with that would mean you are alright with some form of control from the opposite sex. Understanding the degree of control in each aspect of the relationship is the true equation. You will need a man who loves a constant challenge and problem to solve. Who constantly enjoys improvisation and is not afraid to calmly put you right; when it is necessary and within justification.
> 
> And also to lay the pipe down exceptionally and with great passion.


haha see harvey specter from suits. that is my ideal dude

when you open yourself up to love you're inevitably investing your self-esteem in the quality of the relationship. wise words from my ultimate girl crush. i mean i'd like to think i am fully independent even when in a relationship but unfortunately for me that is not how my mind or my feelings work and when i'm dating someone their opinion takes precedent over others' opinions so if they say something hurtful it'll hit me harder than if a stranger or a friend said the same thing, so another good thing to keep in mind when dating me is not to be a douche. if it is constructive and if you dish it to me in a logical/rational manner - so as to make it clear that it isn't being said to hurt me, but instead to help me - then i will be fine. it may hurt initially but i'll get over it. it's only when you say it in a fit of anger that i get offended

but even though i have a habit of getting attached to the objects of my affection i am still quite independent and i don't take kindly to people who try to force me to live or behave a certain way. i like a man who does what he wants and gets respect for it so if that means he's more a little more assertive than the rest then that's something i'll have to learn to deal with, but there is a difference between being assertive and knowing when to/when not to take charge, and being controlling. moderation is key!

everything else you've said is fairly accurate. also, i like arguments and fights because they keep things interesting and sex after those are the bomb so conflict-avoidant dudes are a big no-no


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

LostFavor said:


> That's my middle name, is brave.
> 
> Then my second middle name is ohshitwhatthefuckwasIthinking.
> 
> And my last name is goddammitall.


What's your first name?


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Night Huntress said:


> What's your first name?


My first name is Hmmm. So anticlimactic, I know.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Korra said:


> Decided to attempt a serious list after initially not sure what to write.
> 
> *Home *
> 
> ...


marry me


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> marry me


Must admit, that was the one response I least expected with that quote notification :laughing:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Psychophlegmatic said:


> Perks
> 
> 
> You get a great fishing buddy
> ...


this gave me butterflies


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Agni of the Wands said:


> Why is a camel riding me? That's kind of backwards...


u so narcissistic ;p. already presuming the camels would ride you. lul.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Korra said:


> Must admit, that was the one response I least expected with that quote notification :laughing:


you had me at the cooking and washing dishes part.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> u so narcissistic ;p. already presuming the camels would ride you. lul.


Wishful thinking and reality tend to get flip flopped in my mind. Often can't tell the two apart. Guess I really wanted to be crushed by the weight of two camels...


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Agni of the Wands said:


> Wishful thinking and reality tend to get flip flopped in my mind. Often can't tell the two apart. Guess I really wanted to be crushed by the weight of two camels...


....


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> ....


Come on, don't tell me I'm the only one with a camel fetish here...


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> you had me at the cooking and washing dishes part.


Cooking tends to get fun too since I have a habit of cleaning any dish that I don't need for the whole cooking process. Nothing I hate more than sitting down to eat and thinking, "Shit, that sink pile of dishes isn't washed."


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Me and me :crazy:


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Agni of the Wands said:


> Kung fu grip and BJs, scary combination


orrr..... an amazing combination? 


drawbacks: 

1) emotional, but not emotionally (self-)aware. they run through me, i can amplify them or use them to do things, or just push them away entirely, but i don't really ever know what their significance entails outside of their effect (not within the moment, and not without some digging). 

2) if i feel hurt, i feel the need to hurt back; to see the same reaction in you (childish). and sometimes i'll just have things twisted a bit, and i was in the wrong--or i'll be completely in the right, but either way a sense of justification is there and i don't hold back on what i see as 'being right'. 
i can be cutting if i think something has been more or less "violated", because now we're speaking on a level outside of our relationship, and instead are just two people being distinctly honest with one another. 
--sometimes i actually wonder what is truly wrong with this scenario when i'm actually on the good side of things, but i guess there's a large part of me that has trouble not saying something or stepping back/down when i know otherwise (it actually feels painful, when it intersects with an intimate), and i have no idea how to say "hard-things" in a safer way, nor do i know how to "safely" disclose that i've been hurt by you. 

3) trust. issues. 
--i will probably hold a portion of myself back so that i can leave at any time and not feel torn for doing so... until i trust you that is, but it'd have to be fairly serious for a relationship to go that level with me.
i don't do the whole "casual, but i really like you a lot and want to see where this goes!"-thing (i usually already have an idea of where it's going and how much i want to connect). 

4) i can be (silently) judgmental/discriminating of who you choose to surround yourself with--not for caring about how it looks or what people'll think, but in knowing the effects people have on one another, and in knowing the effects that may have on you/the instability the situation carries. 

5) i have a temper. i always have a hold on it--always have control over it--but sometimes i want to lose it. it feels good(/"good"), and i'm too good at rationalizing it's good points/benefits/helpful tendencies to do away with it in the moment. 
(this is in general, not specifically in a relational-way)

perks:

1) i may not be emotionally self-aware, but i'm acutely aware of everyone else's little atmosphere they have hovering over themselves. 
i'll know if you feel bad, and i'll know if you're the kind of person who wants to brood in silence when feeling bad. i'll also know if you're the kind of person who wants to appear as if they are brooding in silence, but really is just hoping that someone will ask, "what's wrong?". 

2) i like doing things for the person i'm involved with. not as in going out of my way (though i will if something comes up), but in just making sure that she feels appreciated, or valued. 
--this can happen through sex (one of my personal favorites): nothing's hotter--aside from a rough bout--than eating someone out. 
--pretending something's going on, or that i see something really interesting with my eyes going wider, only to rile you up once you find that i'm messing with you, so that i can have the opportunity to then flirt with you, after i've gotten your attention. 

3) pretty much up for anything sexually 
(minus: diapers, mother/son & father/daughter dualities, strap-on's--unless you'd like "two"--anything to do with my ass, and no food ever) 

4) i'll treat your animals as if they were mine. i know how disrespectful it can feel to have someone treat your dog/whatever as if they are not a part of you-and-your's. 
--and i know how much people must care for their pets, because i know how i feel about my own.

5) i'm smart, and honestly could have an interest in anything if someone's willing to teach me. the level of interest will vary, but if it's something personal to someone i care about, the level just went up, and i can actually get into it if i have a reason (reason: the other).


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Korra said:


> Cooking tends to get fun too since I have a habit of cleaning any dish that I don't need for the whole cooking process. Nothing I hate more than sitting down to eat and thinking, "Shit, that sink pile of dishes isn't washed."


how are you single?


----------



## Psychophlegmatic (Apr 29, 2012)

i cant play the piano said:


> this gave me butterflies


Now, would that go under perks or drawbacks?


----------



## Korra (Feb 28, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> how are you single?


Psychologically, I think I hold myself back along with the current physical circumstances.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

perks: 
+ encouraging/affirming
+ likes to buy you things
+ overachiever (incl. school, work, bed)
+ likes nerds

drawbacks: 
- emotionally needy
- hates doing laundry
- begs you to adopt disabled cats


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Death Precedes said:


> Perk: You're dating someone.
> Drawback: It's me.


Wow, I feel famous. :blushed: 34 likes and counting...

I want to thank the mods of perc for maintaining this forum, all the members who keep me entertained and amused, @Gossip Goat for being a hot betch, and of course, Jesus Christ, for letting me use his name every time I get pissed.

This is the best award ever, thank you all. *blow kiss*


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Nyanpichu said:


> Hahaha cmon she can't be that jewish


-____-


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Pros: 
+ I'm not much maintenance and prefer being an independant individual 
+ If you like chicks who can sing songs with a guitar in hand then you might like me
+ Some think I'm funny
+ I prefer to listen 
+ I look forward to the physical aspect of relationships
+ I hardly ever cry/get outwardly emotional
+ I like to have a good time
+ Not overly sensitive
+ While I am hot-tempered I can't hold a grudge and am easy to forgive
+ Pretty laid back

Drawbacks:
- I think too much
- Suffer from anxiety and depression
- Avoidant
- Indecisive 
- Have a hard time following through with anything
- My train of thought can't stay on the same railway track for more than a few minutes
- I talk in movies
- Super sarcastic and a smart arse
- I am not afraid to voice my opinion and get carried away
- I have a hard time apologising and admitting failure and wrong
- I am really impatient


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Perks

- good conversationalist with a lot of unique perspectives
- energetic
- good career 
- I'm tall, decent looking, and masculine
- sexually knowledgeable
- I'm always down for an adventure and seeing new places
- I don't cheat 
-generally funny
-easy going

Drawbacks

- I can be rather disorganized outside of work 
- I rarely plan anything
- I can be messy
- You might feel ignored at times because I can be easily distracted
- I like to debate and sometimes offend without intending to.
- I may interrupt you in conversation
- I get bored easily and this can be seen as disinterest in you when it's really not.
- I may bend the truth when it comes to things very private to me because in some cases I like to deflect attention from myself when it comes to serious matters


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> my condolences. I'm not saying this to rub it in, but I suspected it would happen. Out of curiosity what was the breaking point?


I suspected it too but I definitely couldn't walk away without trying (against my better judgment). She couldn't get her act together in time and she wasn't in the same phase of life as me. The relationship felt a lot like me babysitting another adult. I paid for everything, registered her for her classes, reminded her of errands she had to run, sorted through her personal drama for her, all while trying to maintain an 80 hour a week career. So I left.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Handsome Jack said:


> I suspected it too but I definitely couldn't walk away without trying (against my better judgment). She couldn't get her act together in time and she wasn't in the same phase of life as me. The relationship felt a lot like me babysitting another adult. I paid for everything, registered her for her classes, reminded her of errands she had to run, sorted through her personal drama for her, all while trying to maintain an 80 hour a week career. So I left.


Wow, that sounds trying. Adult babysitting sounds like an accurate description of what it's like to endure an unhealthy INFP.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

This thread is full of awesomeness.

I guess I'll participate. It needs to be bumped anyway. :crazy:

Perks:

I'm...

*honest
*loyal
*ethical
*devoted
*passionate, sensual, and affectionate
*at my sexual peak (with any luck, this will last...forever)
*intelligent
*a great listener
*honestly interested in other people
*open-minded
*flexible (mentally and physically)
*fit and healthy
*adventurous

Could go either way:

*I'm an anarchist/voluntaryist (think: extreme libertarian)
*I'm not much of a drinker, but I do like smoking pot on occasion
*Not religious...but am open-minded and respect people's right to believe what they want
*I don't like sports and don't watch TV
*I'm an art fanatic and will drag you to museums and galleries
*I suck at small talk

Drawbacks:

*introverted, can have broody moments when I get stuck in what I call "existential crisis mode"
*might shut you out if something you say or do bothers me enough...I will talk to you about it and tell you what is going on, though...I won't disappear with no explanation
*low tolerance for immaturity or distasteful "humor"
*can be blunt at times - not good at sugarcoating things
*prone to procrastination and has some trouble with executive functioning (getting things done)
*can be a chameleon...may seem cool about certain behaviors for a while, but will snap out of it and remember who I am at some point


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Thread necro! Joining in.

* *





Perks:
+Witty
+Funny (in a way - my brand of pun is not for everyone)
+Inquisitive
+Ambitious
+Creative
+friendly to everyone
+Has a multitude of interests, and is always open to learning new things
+Independent
+Low-maintenance
+Like an encyclopedia/dictionary, I have much information stored in my brain
+Intelligent
+Well-read
+can talk at length about anything because is skilled at bringing up tangents
+has morality, values, and empathy (I promise that I am not a robot)
+Classically-trained pianist and musician
+relaxed and laidback
+Photographer, animator, cinematographer
+Poet/essayist/writer
+I guess I'm cute, eh
+Not very opinionated
+Honest
+good at analysis/dissection of things/explaining things
+educated (in college, yo! currently pursuing a BM and a BA)
+I can organize and clean very well when I see the need to...
+I can knit, sew, make jewelry, mount photo frames, and do other semi-useful crafty things
+I know what I want to do with my life

Drawbacks:
-Hard to read/get to know
-Reclusive
-Not fond of social events (gets drained quickly and is very grumpy afterwards)
-awkward
-dislikes socializing/casually chatting
-Weird sense of fashion (aka - whatever I find in my closet)
-barebones skill with makeup
-Does not eat/sleep/shower sometimes (lolololol)
-Lazy
-Blunt
-Critical/Nitpicky
-has political apathy
-terrible at remembering people's names/faces
-short-term memory loss
-unaware of immediate surroundings
-neglectful in terms of regular communication
-some emotional baggage that has not been resolved
-slightly sadistic
-oblivious, bad at picking up on social cues
-will not hug/snuggle you unless... reasons
-argumentative
-not very motivated
-displays little emotion, my face is more often than not in a permanent :| (blank) position. 
-not good at talking about feelings, often unaware of my own feelings
-afraid of commitment
-no dating experience
-overprotective father and tiger mom
-extremely good at procrastinating and not planning ahead
-practical at the wrong times (when you wish I wouldn't be)
-clumsy, injury-prone
-eating my cooking is like playing Russian Roulette (could be a good thing, idk?)


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Perks 
+ Intelligent
+ Open to experience (big 5 trait -- basically it means I like trying and experiencing new things)
+ Kind
+ Great Listener
+ Non - Judgmental
+ Wide variety of interests
+ Knowledgeable about a lot of things from philosophy to religion to politics
+ Usually impartial
+ Affectionate
+ Likes to cuddle, despite being a guy 
+ High sex drive 
+ Decent looking, I think? Hard to to judge yourself impartially, haha
+ Works out a lot
+ Decent cook and still learning
+ Doesn't mind cleaning
+ Has a major that could lead to a good career if I actually graduate with a good GPA
+ Agreeable (Big Five trait -- honest, trustworthy, straightforward, modest, tender-minded etc.)
+ Aware of the five love languages, which is probably more than what most guys can say  And I would definitely try to cater to my partner's needs based on what they need most
+ Cares ALOT about making my partner happy


Drawbacks
- Neurotic (Big Five trait)
- Often anxious
- Mild social anxiety
- Virgin
- Very little relationship experience
- Still in undergrad despite my age
- Lack of "drive"
- Often give up on things too soon -- Gave up on karate right when I started to get good. Gave up on programming right when I really started to get it. etc etc.
- Not sure what I want to do for my career
- Very small social circle/
- Shy at first when you first meet me, especially if you're a cute girl 
- Can be quiet and withdrawn at times


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

*Perks:*
-Committed
-Creative
-Understanding
-Good at planning and being consistent
-Empathetic and caring
-Supportive
-Good work ethic

*Drawbacks:*
-I remember everything; it takes me a while to forgive
-Vengeful
-Sensitive to criticism
-Always needs reassurance that you're okay
-Very introverted; I will be very shy and nervous outside my room or if we're not alone and are around strangers
-I don't always take care of myself health-wise; I'm too invested in my ideas and plans


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Pros :
- Loyal
- Commanding
- Brilliant planner 
- Much calmer than your average person

Cons :
- Not the tallest guy.
- Lefty loosey righty tighty is the extent of my home improvement knowledge.
- Military mouth
- OCD moments


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Perks: 
- My word is my bond. I will work on relationships, regardless of how I feel about you right now. If I decide to be with you, I have an obligation to make it work.
- I'm an attractive woman. Can I say that?  As in, aside from genetic-endowed goodness I know how to be stylish. And I don't let myself go in relationships. I'll be sexy for you.
- I can carry a conversation like a boss
- I'm funny
- I love adventure and learning new things. If we're together you'll never stagnate 
- I like. Er. Sex.

Drawbacks
- Sometimes I don't know how to express my emotions
- I don't know how to give emotional support
- I'm not romantic. At all. As in, I will forget your birthday or our anniversary.
- I rarely say "nice" things
- I can be oblivious and self centered
- I have ADHD


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Perks: 
- Boundless amounts of snark, sarcasm, and silliness
- I like video games and electronics
- Good at just doing my own thing, low maintenance 
- I'm straightforward and open about pretty much everything communicationwise
- I love traveling, trying new things, and curious about pretty much any topic. 


Cons:
- I can be insecure about how others feel about me/how I look
- I can sometimes be a bit TOO straightforward to the point it can offend others
- Don't always do the best job at finishing things
- Not always the most tidy/neat


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There are no perks, only drawbacks.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> There are no perks, only drawbacks.


Sometimes they are the same thing.
A quick search on Craigslist in the women seeking men section would indicate that some women actually enjoy being verbally abused, so fret not, underfed one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> Sometimes they are the same thing.
> A quick search on Craigslist in the women seeking men section would indicate that some women actually enjoy being verbally abused, so fret not, underfed one.


I don't abuse people, unlike you have no concern about their problems.
But I also do not help them.
I think I would make a good male-rival as opposed to a male-ally.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't abuse people, unlike you have no concern about their problems.
> But I also do not help them.
> I think I would make a good male-rival as opposed to a male-ally.


I agree, you would not make a comfortable chair.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Perks: I'm really hot.
Drawbacks: I might break up with you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> I agree, you would not make a comfortable chair.


Face-sitting is illegal with proper consent.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Perks: I'm really hot.
> Drawbacks: I might break up with you.


Spraura says the darndest things sometimes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> Spraura says the darndest things sometimes.


I prefer Spaura to Fedora, it has longer staying power I think.


----------

